# The Story of a Vizsla, a Cat, and a Couch



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

einspänner said:


> Scout thought to herself, "Perhaps if I curl up into a tiny ball, Brodie the cat won't notice me."
> [/url]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Love it! Scout is beautiful.


----------

